# Would you offer to detail a Lamborghini?



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone.

My neice and nephew have been staying with my mum for a few days and someone my mum knows owns a Lamborghini Huracan LP640 and he very kindly offered to show it to my nephew. Well I didn't want to miss out on the action so went along too.

While i was trying to avoid drooling all over the beautiful green paintwork all I could think about was cleaning it!

Which got me thinking, should i offer to clean it for the owner free? Or should I be worried about somehow damaging it, not that i've ever damaged a car while cleaning one before, but how horrible would it be if that awful event happened while i was cleaning a Lamborghini.

So what do you guys think, would you offer to clean it for the owner?

Here's my nephew Daniel with the car in question.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like a shot, I would offer to at least do a maintenance wash on it, then have pictures taken of you sitting inside it and you can then claim you won the lottery. :detailer:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Like a shot, I would offer to at least do a maintenance wash on it, then have pictures taken of you sitting inside it and you can then claim you won the lottery. :detailer:


Bingo. I would definitely offer to give it a wash.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Depending on the owner is the answer, dependings how much he loves his car, personally I would recommend not touching it AS there is always a risk of damage OR damage being noticed after you do whatever (which might not be due to you) and you getting the blame and then causing issues afterwards...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Prism Detailing said:


> Depending on the owner is the answer, dependings how much he loves his car, personally I would recommend not touching it AS there is always a risk of damage OR damage being noticed after you do whatever (which might not be due to you) and you getting the blame and then causing issues afterwards...


Providing a walk through and checks are done before and after, then I can't see any issues. It's one opportunity I could not resist, It's not every day you get to wash a Lambo, unless it's your job to.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Providing a walk through and checks are done before and after, then I can't see any issues. It's one opportunity I could not resist, It's not every day you get to wash a Lambo, unless it's your job to.


Exactly. I'd love to valet some more special cars. I love our cars but something a bit more special would be a nice once in a while. An F-Type or something.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Does he know you're into detailing? Is he into it as well?

But, no harm in asking. I changed a xenon ballast on a friends Lambo.

A little nervous trying to pull the wheel arch liner out.....he said just yank it.....I told him to come and yank it himself!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> Exactly. I'd love to valet some more special cars. I love our cars but something a bit more special would be a nice once in a while. An F-Type or something.


Pantypoos should make the offer, he must know that he is a car care enthusiast and that he is on detailing world and once he explain's the process involved in a proper wash then I am sure he will agree to let him look after it.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks guys, that's settled i'm going to offer to do it for him. I hope he accepts my offer.

While i was there i did mention that i was into detailing and my mum mentioned how many products i have and how my garage looks like a shop, he also mentioned that he had a lot of products too and pointed over at an old cardboard box on the floor of his garage with a dirty swissvax bag in it and a load of old filthy cloths hanging out of it and lying on the floor next to it! It made me wince. It really was anything to be proud of, not for us lot anyway, LOL!

As suggested i think i will explain what i plan to do and talk him through each stage and hopefully this will show the level of care and commitment that i will take when cleaning his pride and joy, and offer him some reasurrance.

One problem i did notice was that he has a gravel driveway and i'm not sure i'd want to use a pressure washer on there incase of accidentally flicking up stones, so i might have to talk him into bringing it to my house so i can clean it on my driveway, i'll also have all my kit to hand instead of lugging it all to his house, if he agrees that'll get the neighbours talking!

I think i'll also walk around it with him before hand and mention any bits that are wrong with it before start. I've already noticed some horrible blemishes on the bonnet that looked maybe like bird etching and he also had a slightly kerbed alloy (it was painful to look at).

Thanks all.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let us all know how you get on. :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Not a hope, I wouldn't enjoy it because I'd be worried about harming it by accident... dropping the pw or getting grit on the wash mitt... I would not have fun!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Is give it a wash and wax but wouldn't go near it with a polisher


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If a stranger offered to wash my car, I'd think weirdo. 


I dare you to turn up in really camp clothing. That'll unnerve him. 

Only wish I had enough time to do our cars, let alone other's too.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hardly a stranger. Family friend by the sounds of it.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Not a problem for me, done about 150 exotic Lambo's, Ferrari's etc already and a Lexus LFA, you treat them like their one a kind and be extra careful.

Have a Lambo sitting in my shop right now, only a Diablo but it just come from the UK anyhow

there it is in my polishing bay. 
I've done Adventador's and Gallardo's etc, been there done that no problem


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I wouldnt do it for free, ask him if he gets it done properly and say you can do it for the cost of the products used. You may get a regular job from it.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

imo, if your worried about causing damage I wouldnt touch it with a barge poll, shows a lack of confidence (no offence meant) but hardly a machine to be playing with in your spare time.


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Offer to have a go at it *with* him... show him how to wash it properly. Awesome machine!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I wouldn't touch it with a bargepole. I would be a little too worried any damage.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Not a chance

Not someone I don't know anyway. Tiniest mark could end up being your fault etc hat not worth it 

If I was a business then yes no problem, insurance and such


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> Hardly a stranger. Family friend by the sounds of it.


yes, a friend of my mum.

he told me he normally washes it himself so i like the idea of washing it with him to maybe show him some new techniques.


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

I personally wouldn't, as others have mentioned it puts you in the firing line for some pretty serious allegations. Chances are you should be fine but, nowt stranger than folk and he could be a right ****!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

pantypoos said:


> yes, a friend of my mum.
> 
> he told me he normally washes it himself so i like the idea of washing it with him to maybe show him some new techniques.


That was an inspired bit of advice, that way you get to clean the car but also introduce him to the best way to keep it looking fabulous and maybe introduce him to the delights of detailingworld :thumb:


----------



## bensales (Oct 28, 2006)

I wouldn't. Whilst it would be a great experience, if you've no insurance cover in place it could be potentially expensive. Best case, you do a great job and owner is really happy. Worst case, a scratch panel and you're in line for a really expensive paint job.

Very different for pros like Dream Machine about to comment on it, as they have public liability insurance in place.


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

By helping him out you can also both hit a shopping list of new toys that he can purchase for you to use!

I would love to just 2 bucket it and wax it!

My mate has just got a volvo xc90 that needs a real going over and I have told him to pop over with it one day and we will snow, wash, clay mitt, wash and seal then wax it to show him the process and introduce him to not taking it to the drive through.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

No. I would re commend when of the pro detailers on here and maybe go and learn what they do when they tackle it.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

How confident are you of your own detailing ability? That question alone should answer the question for you whether to do it or not.SJ.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Have confidence in your own ability and you'll be fine chap. 

My only worry is some posts on here where the person thinks they're doing it right and really they're doing so much wrong. 

I wouldn't offer to help him, he may take an interest in what you're doing.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Unless I've misread the OP, all your offering to do is wash it - if so, people are reading way too much into this - just crack on and wash it like you would your own car.

If you were thinking of offering to machine polish it etc then that's a different kettle of fish:buffer:

Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Summit Detailing said:


> Unless I've misread the OP, all your offering to do is wash it - if so, people are reading way too much into this - just crack on and wash it like you would your own car.
> 
> If you were thinking of offering to machine polish it etc then that's a different kettle of fish:buffer:
> 
> Enjoy:thumb:


Thanks

Yes, just a wash and decon, maybe a little but of hand polishing with a light polish like SRP or similar if required, perhaps a glaze and then some wax or sealant.

I would want to go anywhere near it with my machine polisher. Perhaps my title with the word 'detail' suggested that i was planning to machine it, but my intention is to just clean and wax it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Summit Detailing said:


> Unless I've misread the OP, all your offering to do is wash it - if so, people are reading way too much into this - just crack on and wash it like you would your own car.
> 
> If you were thinking of offering to machine polish it etc then that's a different kettle of fish:buffer:
> 
> Enjoy:thumb:


That's exactly what I suggested early on in this thread, just a routine maintenance wash.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Ask the owner how it's currently washed at the moment and just drop the hint that you would like to wash it. None of us on here would not offer to clean a car like that because of the way we are.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

It looks tidy enough, I'd just enjoy being able to see one up close.

And I'd imagine asking that sort of thing would be like asking someone to give their wife a bath, if I had a Huracn you'd have more chance of the latter :lol:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Offer to do as little or as much as he and you are confident doing.
You just need to say that you're not insured should anything drastic happen and as long as they're happy with that then there is no problem. 
I've machine polished then applied Modesta BC03 on both a Gallardo and an Aventador for friends and never had any issues.


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm 100% confident that if you have a 2BWM down then you will do no more harm than what is already there. Crack on lad and make him fall in love with the art, so many top end motors that don't get treated the way they should. 

If someone offered me the chance to detail one I'd dive in feet first!!! At the end of the day it's paint regardless if it's on a Lambo or not. If you know how to wash, glaze and wax don't worry, treat it as your own with the care and respect I'm sure you do, what's to worry about


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

ShinyBoy said:


> I'm 100% confident that if you have a 2BWM down then you will do no more harm than what is already there. Crack on lad and make him fall in love with the art, so many top end motors that don't get treated the way they should.
> 
> If someone offered me the chance to detail one I'd dive in feet first!!! *At the end of the day it's paint regardless if it's on a Lambo or not.* If you know how to wash, glaze and wax don't worry, treat it as your own with the care and respect I'm sure you do, what's to worry about


Exactly, treat each car as simply that.. "a car" The guy who worked and saved hard to afford a Kia, which to him is equally as important, as another guy's Lamborgini. 
Anyone that goes into detailing with an apprehension of the marque is asking for trouble, regardless most supercars/exotica have shocking paint direct from the factory.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

It looks like I'm going to get the chance to clean the Lamborghini, my mum saw the owner and mentioned something and he was up for it. I need to work out the details of how it will happen but it looks pretty certain it's going to happen.

:detailer:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Good...make sure there are plenty of photos.


----------

